# Reducing Constriction



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

As I related in my Brother Is Back post, the other day my brother had suggested that I simply stuff my disposable diaper into the top part of my pantyhose vs taping it around me using the tapes on the diaper.

This works AND it really seems to help prevent bloating or feel better during it, without sacrificing any of my diapers' ability to hold my pee or my bowel movements.

The diaper can expand with my belly - and my pantyhose stretch too - just be sure to wear non-control top hose! (I wear Hanes Silk Reflections)

Every bit of comfort helps! 

I had a bowel movement in my diaper/pantyhose combo after dinner and did bloat, but felt so much better as both the messy diaper that was changed and the fresh diaper were left untapped.


----------

